

Live Streaming Lunar Eclipse - kingsidharth
http://www.ustream.tv/channel-popup/eclipselunarchile

======
erreon
Here is another feed with out any of the ustream commercials:
<http://www.wpbt2.org/stargazer/>

------
andre3k1
From Google: "Fog ruining your lunar eclipse party? Open up Google Sky (in
Google Earth) --> 'Current Sky Events' tab --> Slooh Telescope. Take that
fog!"

------
aik
I'm not finding the experience of watching it on my computer screen all too
impressive.

------
alex1
The eclipse is cool but it's even cooler that this is costing UStream almost
nothing in bandwidth costs (15,000+ viewers) because of RTMFP and peer
assisted networking. Kind of like BitTorrent for live video.

~~~
gojomo
And also because the required frame rate is so low, you could 'stream' this
with HTTP Refresh.

------
ars
I'm using linux. It talks about a Global Settings panel, but clicking on that
just takes me to a help page. I can't find the actual panel.

------
Mithrandir
Too bad Gnash doesn't work with it... :(

~~~
riledhel
I can't even see it with the Adobe's latest plugin version...

~~~
kingsidharth
Alternative HD Livestream from NASA
<http://www.ustream.tv/spacevidcast#utm_camp>

~~~
dhughes
That one is better, a close up, thanks from cloudy south eastern Canada!

